# Little Old Log Cabin In The Lane: Jesse Thompson



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2014)

I really like how this old guy sings his old songs!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting this Meanderer. Reminds me of my Grandpa playing his guitar.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Thanks for posting this Meanderer. Reminds me of my Grandpa playing his guitar.



What kind of songs did he play?


----------



## Pappy (Jun 5, 2014)

The only one I can remember went something like this:
Go tell aunt Rodi, go tell aunt Rodi
Go tell aunt Rodi her old goose is dead.

The one she's been been saving , the one she's been saving
The one she's been saving, for a feather bed.

oh, and You are my sunshine was one. Real old time songs that most people have never heard of.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2014)

You are lucky Pappy, I  never knew my Grandpap.  My Dad used to sing a song called "Bill Grogan's Goat":

Bill Grogan's goat was feeling fine, ate three red shirts from off the line.
Bill took a stick gave him a whack, and tied him to the railroad track.
The whistle blew the train grew nigh, Bill Grogans goat was doomed to die.
It gave three grunts of awful pain, coughed up the shirts...and flagged the train.


----------

